# Wife on a GNO. Need ideas



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm back for another fun evening since the wife is going on a GNO. Just me and the kids. Not sure what to do ATM. Any ideas?


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

BLANKET FORT AND SOCK WAR!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

take turns writing a story, one person writes a line, switch, next person writes one line in correspondence to the previous, and in the end, read it out loud. it should be funny

play childhood-favorite games, like duck-duck goose. (sounds weird, but it's really funny)

try choosing an item and one person hides it and the rest have to find it, and whoever finds it hides it next. 

try clue games, like you set out clues around the house leading to something and your family guesses what it is at the end. be creative.

That’s some of the thing my parents would do with us when one of them was out of town. I kind of miss those nights now.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Movie night, popcorn pizza. My husband is out today we are at wendys per sons request. I told him we'd go anywhere he wanted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are they old enough to bowl?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

So far it's me and my youngest watching Netfix. We're watching Walking with Beasts. Older kids are too good for us... :rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NyQuil for the kids, and strippers for you


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My boys and I play Wii bowing, I am the current record holder. We also like to watch YouTube videos of crazy cats.....I'm just happy that 13 and 10 year old boys still want to hang out with me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Get fake IDs and go to a Nudie bar? 

VAR up cause she is cheating divorce her!

Actually i second the blanket fort.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for ideas, but unfortunately my older two (13 G and 16 B) are "butt heads". They're doing their teen things and can't hang out with dad. The youngest is a G 7, which is cool for a little while until she wants to be "more mature" and do her own thing. I've been using the time to catch up on some shows on Hulu that I haven't watched in awhile.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

HeartInPieces said:


> take turns writing a story, one person writes a line, switch, next person writes one line in correspondence to the previous, and in the end, read it out loud. it should be funny


Ah, the ol' tandem story:

snopes.com: Tandem Story Writing Assignment


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Thanks for ideas, but unfortunately my older two (13 G and 16 B) are "butt heads". They're doing their teen things and can't hang out with dad. The youngest is a G 7, which is cool for a little while until she wants to be "more mature" and do her own thing. I've been using the time to catch up on some shows on Hulu that I haven't watched in awhile.


If they're to cool to hang with dad, just fire up Photoshop and post some things on their Facebook pages to show them just how cool a dad can be


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Sit around and worry about what she's doing?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Oldfaithful said:


> Sit around and worry about what she's doing?


I guess it's possible that her aunt hired a stripper to visit her home... :rofl:

The wife, some of her aunts and her friends get together to play Bunco on a bi-monthly basis. The game rotates from house to house. Can't wait until it gets to my home...  Definitely a game for women only IMHO.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

The last GNO my STBW went on was a week ago or so, and I had the whole house to myself. It was for a friends birthday. Her friend is single, and likes her men. The thing is, the friend is a friend of our relationship, so I'm not worried, and there have never really been any issues or things that I would take notice of. When she got home, she was telling me about it, and wanted to make it clear that the friend wouldn't have minded if I had gone, and considers us a package deal, so that was pretty cool. The thing is, I know how those two can get when they drink, so I think I'll just keep enjoying the house when they go out


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Just wait till its at your house and you can hear along with all the women, how bad you are...

At everything. Lol


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Get fake IDs and *go to a Nudie bar?*
> 
> VAR up cause she is cheating divorce her!
> 
> Actually i second the blanket fort.


This^^^^ 



Plan 9 from OS said:


> I guess it's possible that her aunt hired a stripper to visit her home... :rofl:
> 
> The wife, some of her aunts and her friends get together to play Bunco on a bi-monthly basis. The game rotates from house to house. *Can't wait until it gets to my home... * Definitely a game for women only IMHO.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd just have sex with my other polygamous wife.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I know: Leave the kids with a sitter and tail your W. 10-to-1, she's up to something that she doesn't want you to see!


----------

